# How long do your goats push during labor?



## mdlopez

I have a few ND does and have been through one kidding season with them. Last year, our goats labored for hours, but when they started pushing, babies arrived fairly quickly- maybe 10 minutes or so. When I attended two births at a friend's farm this week her ND does pushed for a long time- the second one was pushing (making slow progress) for an hour. I felt we needed to assist her when I saw that the baby nose/mouth was purple (lack of oxygen) and the doe was exhausted, progress was slow, etc. Luckily, the position was correct, so it was just a matter of pulling the legs on her next push. I think I did the right thing- everybody is doing well and we continued to support her with supplements during labor. Wondering what other people's time frames are usually for pushing, how long once the nose is out, etc. The 2nd kidding season at our farm begins in a couple of weeks! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

The 30 minute rule is a good one. If you don't see progress after 30 minutes, then you need to check it out and intervene if necessary.

Great that you were able to help get the kid out.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

It depends on how hard the doe is pushing, of she is just doing little pushes then the can do this for an hour or so, but if a doe is pushing hard, I would check if there is no progress after 30 mins. It never hurts to do a finger check if you are worried. It sounds to me like you did the right thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens

It's always better to "jump the gun" a bit, then to go in when the doe is already tuckered out. 30 minutes is a good rule


----------



## mdlopez

Thanks! Appreciate your great responses.


----------



## milkmaid

I usually don't time it; I'm too excited!  I agree with the others, and also think the 30 minute rule is a good one. In the end though, you just have to go by your gut feeling. Things should progress steadily after labor starts; if at any point they seem to stall, something is probably wrong.


> It's always better to "jump the gun" a bit, then to go in when the doe is already tuckered out.


Amen to that! I have also found this to be very true. But admittedly I've only been through like 7 kiddings.


----------



## Di

Yes, I don't wait either. Sometimes, I've watched youtube videos, and I wonder why someone doesn't help get the kid out? I am very active in birthing. As soon as I see something I can grab, I help. If she is having those big contractions, I'm there, I go in and make sure things are "moving in the right direction". I've never had a doe with an infections because of my "help". I wear gloves (I change them a lot, I'm in the dental field and work on patients, so I use the same techniques as in the office) and try to keep things as clean as possible.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, within 30 minutes.


----------

